# Edinburgh Detailer



## bogstomper (May 3, 2011)

Hi - this must be asked a lot (so apologies but I can't find it using search and there are only an Aberdeen and Lanark based detailer listed in the Scotland section sticky stuff). Anyone got any recommendations for a detailer in and around Edinburgh? many thanks in advance


----------

